# Oak Gate Problem



## Ted 1947 (26 Aug 2013)

Hi there. I also have oak gates. When we commissioned the carpenter to make them I stated that we would like to leave the gates unfinished. The carpenter said this should be ok and made them from kiln dried timber! After our first winter both gates bowed 60mm and became difficult to close. We mentioned our problem to the carpenter who made them and he said we should have applied a sealant to protect the oak! 
Once the gates had dried out (1st year) and returned to their original shape we applied a coat of Osmo Hardwood Sealant. Unfortunately this didn't help and the gates bowed again! 
After a very dry summer, the gates have returned to their original shape. Our gates also dropped this year, due to under sized hinges and we have replaced them with larger heavy duty type in Galvanised finish. 
We would like to leave the gates unfinished, even though we did apply a sealant year 1! Now we have longer heavy galvanised hinges could I fit a 22mm galvanised box section to the rear leaf of each gate hinge. Would this restrict the bowing or can anyone offer a solution to our problem? 

Ted


----------



## longinthetooth (29 Aug 2013)

In order to comment, I wonder how tall / wide the gates are, & what the section sizes (of the rails) are? I think my preference would be no finish - it's a bit long-winded to explain - but that in itself doesn't solve your problem.


----------



## Chrispy (29 Aug 2013)

I can't see your gates but I bet they have been close boarded with T&G boards and these are expanding in the winter, because there's not enough in the way of gaps between the boards they push on the outer stiles bending the whole gate. solution would be to reduce if you can the width of the panels to give room to expand into.


----------



## Scoffy (30 Aug 2013)

Any chance of sending a picture of the gates? The close boarded suggestion does sound about right though.


----------



## Ted 1947 (1 Sep 2013)

Hello

Gate details as follows:

2 leaves 1600 long x 1800 high total 3200 long x 1800 high

Top rail 110 x 30
Middle & bottom rails 170 x 30
Vertical boards 95 x 18 (not T&G)

photo attached


----------



## Chrispy (1 Sep 2013)

To start with 22mm box section won't stop this bowing, the only way you will do that is to increase the gaps between the boarding so that there is room for them when they expand in the wet weather yes this will mean quite large gaps in the summer, that's why your carpenter should have used tongue and grove joints, or at least ship-lap boards, and sorry but no finish will keep the wood dry enough to stop it moving.


----------



## thick_mike (1 Sep 2013)

I was a paint chemist in a previous life. There are very few, if any, finishes you can apply to wood that will prevent water passing through entirely. That's why well designed doors and gates allow for movement in the wood as it expands and contracts with changing humidity.


----------



## Ted 1947 (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys they were extremely helpful - guess I should re think !

Ted


----------



## Ted 1947 (1 Feb 2015)

Thank you guys for your comments they have been very helpful

The gates (vertical panels) have been routered out with a minimum clearence of 15mm app. This work was completed over 15 months ago and it has rectified the problem!

Thanks again for all your help!

Ted


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 Feb 2015)

thanks for updating the thread....nice end to the story


----------



## bamboo (1 Feb 2015)

I have used this on gates and outside woodwork and its very good 
http://www.deksolje.com/


----------

